# [RESULT] IPPA Expo Aquascaping Contest 2011 (Indonesia)



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*Grand Champion*
*++ Best of All Showcase Cup and Certificate from marine & fishery ministry*
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II powder
5E set
Solenoid
Tabung 3lt
Regulator Pressure reduced
Bubble Counter
Lampu T5 14w x 4
KeiMac 550ml
KeiMic 550ml
KeiPro 550ml

*Favorite Showcase*
*++ People's Champion Cup dan Certificate*
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II
CO2 dissposable set 16gram
DYMAX Q3
KeiMac 300ml
KeiMic 300ml
KeiPro 300ml
PRE FILTER

*Nano Aquascaping Contest*

*1st rank : *
*++ Nano Aquascaping Contest Cup - 1st and certificate*
EHEIM 2213
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II powder
KeiMac 300ml
KeiMic 300ml
KeiPro 300ml
CO2 dissposable set 16gram
Mini CO2 Bubble Counter
SHRIMP SAND-2KG
12/16mm NEW ATOMIZER SYSTEM
ALGAE REMOVER
Snail Remover

_cash Rp. 1.500.000,-_

*2nd rank :*
*++ Nano Aquascaping Contest Cup - 2nd and Certificate*
EHEIM Aquacompact 60
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II powder
KeiMac 300ml
KeiMic 300ml
KeiPro 300ml
CO2 dissposable set 16gram
Mini CO2 Bubble Counter
SHRIMP SAND-2KG
12/16mm NEW ATOMIZER SYSTEM
ALGAE REMOVER
Snail Remover

_cash Rp. 1.250.000,-_

*3rd rank :*
*++ Nano Aquascaping Contest Cup - 3rd and certificate*
EHEIM Aquacompact 40
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II powder
KeiMac 300ml
KeiMic 300ml
KeiPro 300ml
CO2 dissposable set 16gram
Mini CO2 Bubble Counter
SHRIMP SAND-2KG
12/16mm NEW ATOMIZER SYSTEM
ALGAE REMOVER
Snail Remover

_cash Rp. 1.000.000,-_

*Indonesian Aquascaping Contest (photo contest)*

*1st rank:*
*++Indonesian Aquascaping Contest Cup - 1st and certificate*
Tetratec 2400
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II powder
KeiMac 550ml
KeiMic 550ml
KeiPro 550ml
CO2 set 0,8 liter
TWEEZERS(CURVE TYPE)
TWEEZERS(STRAIGHT TYPE)
Sand scraper

*2nd rank :*
*++ Indonesian Aquascaping Contest Cup - 2nd and certificate*
Tetratec 1200
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II powder
KeiMac 550ml
KeiMic 550ml
KeiPro 550ml
CO2 set 0,5 liter
Denerlle Deponit Mix 120

*3rd rank :*
*++ Indonesian Aquascaping Contest Cup - 3rd and certificate*
Tetratec 750
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II powder
KeiMac 550ml
KeiMic 550ml
KeiPro 550ml
CO2 set 0,5 liter
Sera Floredepot 4,7kg


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*Nano Contest*

Rank / Final Score (max 300)

*Best of All Showcase / 246*









*1 / 225*









*2 / 223*









*3 / 218*









*4 / 215*









*5 / 210*









*6 / 205* *Favourite Showcase*









*7 / 192*









*8 / 181*









*9 / 172*









*10 / 160*









*11 / 160*









*12 / 158*









*13 / 157*









*14 / 154*









*15 / 148*









*16 / 140*









*17 / 139*









*18 / 138*









*19 / 137*









*20 / 136*









*21 / 134*









*22 / 127*









*23 / 126*









*24 / 125*









*25 / 124*









*26 / 112*









*27 / 98*


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*Photo Contest*

Rank / Final Score (max 300)

*1 / 270*









*2 / 258*









*3 / 248*









*4 / 245*









*5 / 244*









*6 / 242*









*7 / 223*









*8 / 218*









*9 / 205*









*10 / 204*









*11 / 203*










*12 / 188*









*13 / 185*









*14 / 178*









*15 / 173*









*16 / 162*









*17 / 160 *









*18 / 159 *









*19 / 156 *









*20 / 155 *









*21 / 149 *









*22 / 148 *









*23 / 144 *









*24 / 141 *









*25 / 139 *









*26 / 137 *









*27 / 134 *









*28 / 132 *









*29 / 131 *









*30 / 129 *









*31 / 128 *









*32 / 125 *









*33 / 118 *









*34 / 116 *









*35 / 99 *









*36 / 96 *









*37 / 91 *









*38 / 79 *









*39 / 51 *


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Thumbs up! Thanks for sharing SuperWen. 

Good to know that the hobby is going strong back in Indonesia. This is making me a little homesick =)


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

Riverboa said:


> Thumbs up! Thanks for sharing SuperWen.
> 
> Good to know that the hobby is going strong back in Indonesia. This is making me a little homesick =)


yes this hobby growing fast and well developed in last two years, especially after www.indoaquascape.com forums born.

ditunggu ya mas register ke forum indoaquascape


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Sudah registered awhile ago. Tapi blon post anything, my Indo is rusty to say the least.


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Neat tanks, and thanks for sharing them with us  There's quite an assortment of styles and materials there! The graveyard one really amused me though... I've seen a lot of tanks with unusual themes, but I'd have never thought of that one.


----------

